# double check on Eastern Arc reposition



## chriscpmtmp (May 13, 2006)

When I had my hopper installed, the tech said he could reposition my dish to pic up the eastern arc, but I'd need to set up a new ticket. He had a good line of sight. I just wanted to check that I'd get all my channels. I have a 110, 119, 129 setup now. The 129 is a PITA. Its on the ground going though a switch, and is a weak signal, so I'd rather have the eastern arc if it a win win.

Are there any drawbacks?


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

As long as you local channels are on both arcs, besides not having International channels, there may be some cases there may not be an sd version of an HD channel and an occasional west coast feed.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

What signal strength are you receiving on the 129 satellite? The 3 satellites are in close proximity to each other. Please PM me your account number so I can see if your locals are feed on each arc installation. Thanks.



chriscpmtmp said:


> When I had my hopper installed, the tech said he could reposition my dish to pic up the eastern arc, but I'd need to set up a new ticket. He had a good line of sight. I just wanted to check that I'd get all my channels. I have a 110, 119, 129 setup now. The 129 is a PITA. Its on the ground going though a switch, and is a weak signal, so I'd rather have the eastern arc if it a win win.
> 
> Are there any drawbacks?


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

chriscpmtmp said:


> When I had my hopper installed, the tech said he could reposition my dish to pic up the eastern arc, but I'd need to set up a new ticket. He had a good line of sight. I just wanted to check that I'd get all my channels. I have a 110, 119, 129 setup now. The 129 is a PITA. Its on the ground going though a switch, and is a weak signal, so I'd rather have the eastern arc if it a win win.
> 
> Are there any drawbacks?


In Michigan snow accumulation could be a problem on Eastern Arc.


----------



## chriscpmtmp (May 13, 2006)

what does snow have to do with it? If I have better sight lines to the eastern arc, isn't that the issue? I have a lot of old and tall trees to work around.


----------



## dontech (Jun 1, 2009)

Not sure what your new elevation is but in my location, I have a much steeper angle and the wet snow tends to stick better to the dish as opposed to the western arc. The result is that I have had to clean off my dish more often and if your dish is on the roof, you could have an issue unless you have a heater.


----------



## chriscpmtmp (May 13, 2006)

I see. Snow on the dish. I ran a 61.5 in the past, so I think this will be fine.



dontech said:


> Not sure what your new elevation is but in my location, I have a much steeper angle and the wet snow tends to stick better to the dish as opposed to the western arc. The result is that I have had to clean off my dish more often and if your dish is on the roof, you could have an issue unless you have a heater.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

chriscpmtmp said:


> I see. Snow on the dish. I ran a 61.5 in the past, so I think this will be fine.


The EA dish is bigger and is angled up more in order to get 72 and 77 than if you are only going for just 61.5 (even when using a dish500). I have had many years of 61.5, but had more snow collected on the EA dish over my first winter.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

If you can't get a good line of sight to 129 then of course go to the EA. But it is very much correct, for almost 13 years I have had the WA (First years Dish 500) and maybe once or twice I had to clear snow, I now also have the EA, and a few times a season it has to be cleared. But it isn't every storm at all, only sometimes, just more than the WA.


----------



## renegade (Jul 28, 2011)

boba said:


> In Michigan snow accumulation could be a problem on Eastern Arc.


I have NEVER had that particular problem.

And if I ever do, the dish is within easy reach.


----------



## chriscpmtmp (May 13, 2006)

I'm slightly concerned about the snow. Dish came out and checked my system yesterday. They called a second crew, then a supervisor. The spot I had my old 61.5 is not the greatest - it still blasts though a treeline. It always worked well when it was part of my system, but I guess the bigger dish is more sensitive? Or the trees grew since 2007.

They tested a bunch of locations and though the roof on the back of the house had a perfect sight line for the Eastern arc. It would be nearly impossible to clear snow from that spot though. I'd have to call someone. It would be totally visible from the pool too, where the other spot are not visible from the ground. They are tucked in nicely.

Right now my 129 is using a 20 inch dish and is 200 or so feet from the main dish. Its on the ground and my dog does chew on the LNB. It was never a good system, and the techs were surprised it even worked. That was a huge effort back when they put the RSN here only on 129. The signal is very weak. The old 110/119, with the 61.5 wing was trouble free for years.

So I'm torn. I'd like a better signal, and to save the watts used by the power inserter, but I don't want it to be worse. My gut says it would be way better.

BTW - what is the 119 wing dish used for? I thought the EA had the locals and everything for MI?



renegade said:


> I have NEVER had that particular problem.
> 
> And if I ever do, the dish is within easy reach.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

The only snow that is really an issue is the heavy, wet kind - it does real good at blocking DBS signals. The light fluffy stuff usually isn't a problem, and if it is - it's easy to brush away.

And yes - my dish has always been on my "relatively flat" roof.


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

I don't think Michigan has "light snow". You could try a pole mount somewhere you can reach it with a long handled broom. Also, for ice a SuperSoaker squirt gun filled with hot water does a great job.


----------



## chriscpmtmp (May 13, 2006)

Thanks for all the tips. I decided to do the move to the EA. The tech that came out used my original mast location, so go figure. So no new holes in the roof. Decent access. Clean wiring. The signal is good.

The receiver seems snappier in channel changes. Maybe that is not needing that switch, but that might be my imagination. Hopefully PTAT will be more reliable now.

I think the snow is a concern, but it shouldn't be too bad. I might but some wax on the dish before it gets cold. Worst case, I'll run the heat tape over it that I run to keep the ice from damning. I think I have some extra. This is a way better spot than the other guy suggested. 61.5 worked fine for 8 years here. I hope I get close to that before needing to do more tweaking.

Here are some shots. The last one is the treeline I'm working with.


----------

